# Solar oven/concentrator design



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I love this design:

http://www.jamesdysonaward.org/projects/infinity-bakery/

I've seen so many copies of poor designs than I can count, but it is obvious to me that this one is one derived at through good design sense and actual use.


----------

